# Cashback



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

What is it with these cashback deals? Why not just sell cameras at the best price in the first place. Looking to buy a new DSLR. Got around £400 max to pay for it. What would be my best deal. I don't want to be buying more lenses afterwards so it's a one time buy. TIA


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

It allows manufacturers to drop the price of old stock prior to replacement whilst reducing the impact on retailers that have purchased stock at a higher price still sat on their shelves.

It's essentially a manufacturer offering a discount to the customer whilst minimising the impact on the retailer.

That's my view on it anyway.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I don't want to be buying more lenses afterwards so it's a one time buy. TIA


If that's true, then look at either Pentax or Samsung (K200D + 18-55 kit lens is under £400). A much more feature rich body, and kit lens, than either Canon or Nikon for similar price.

The shots of mine in this thread are crops from a Pentax
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93328

However, you'll not have the range of cheap lenses available going forward.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have a look at the following link OP, I use it regularly when looking for the best prices on gear:

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/index.html

Gary


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

It also puts the onus on the buyer to remember to claim - I bet if the manufacturers released statistics there's a fair number who don't. Also, I've read of people who've had to wait ages for their cheque - so good for the manufacturer's cashflow.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Have a look at the following link OP, I use it regularly when looking for the best prices on gear:
> 
> http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/index.html
> 
> Gary


That looks like a good site.:thumb:

A quick question, what does VR stand for after the NIKON 18-55 lens


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

spitfire said:


> That looks like a good site.:thumb:
> 
> A quick question, what does VR stand for after the NIKON 18-55 lens


Vibration Reduction - counteracts camera shake :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

parish said:


> Vibration Reduction - counteracts camera shake :thumb:


Ah right! I wondered why there was a price difference


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

VR is built into the body on Pentax, Samsung, Sony and also Olympus I believe. This keeps future lens costs down, and means you can use older, cheaper, lenses.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Would lenses of pre digital cameras still fit, say, an Olympus DSLR of today or are they a totally different fitment now?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

No as the Olympus DSLR uses a Four Thirds mount, which is Digital Only.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Would this be a good deal? This would give the lens option and be roughly on budget.

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...cts/Nikon/D60 Double Lens Kit-75212/Show.html


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

It would be better with a further £20 knocked off wouldn't it??

Use this code at checkout: XMAS20 

I've just tried it and it's still active 

Gary


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Would this be a good deal? This would give the lens option and be roughly on budget.
> 
> http://www.jessops.com/online.store...cts/Nikon/D60 Double Lens Kit-75212/Show.html


XMAS20 discount code should give you another £20 of that too :thumb:

Infact Jessops sometimes exclude SLR's from discounts, but it may be worth a pop.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

swordjo said:


> XMAS20 discount code should give you another £20 of that too :thumb:


LOL, beat you to it :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this a good camera then and would I need to up grade the memory card or anything. I'm just trying to cover everything I can think of. Thanks for the money off tips :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's all you need as a very good starter kit, more/better lenses can be added at a later date (and you will add, I guarantee that  ).
I'm not sure what card type the D60 takes, but I carry about 10gb in total with me at all times, you can never have enough memory, especially if you shoot RAW.

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

C'mon Garry, your playing with me now. :lol:What's RAW?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> C'mon Garry, your playing with me now. :lol:What's RAW?


It's basically a format which lives up to it's name. Takes what the sensor sees and doesn't really process the image in anyway. You get what you see... give better scope for processing pics in photoshop etc too.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Raw is basically a non compressed image as seen by the sensor through the lens. It allows more accurate manipulation than a Jpeg allows as all the image info is on the RAW capture, Nikon call it NEF (Nikon electronic format). The resulting image is very large compared to Jpeg, but nothing is lost.

This link summarises it better than I can: http://www.adobepress.com/articles/article.asp?p=430215&seqNum=2


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> It's all you need as a very good starter kit, more/better lenses can be added at a later date (*and you will add, I guarantee that * ).
> I'm not sure what card type the D60 takes, but I carry about 10gb in total with me at all times, you can never have enough memory, especially if you shoot RAW.
> 
> Gary


Oh I don't know about that. I did the photography thing a long time ago. Long before digital, so I won't be getting into it too seriously. I'm just wanting to bring myself to a decent digital standard as I've only been using a compact for the last few years and it's a bit limiting in most repects.

Thanks for keeping with me there guys:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL, I said that too. I had a Praktica ML35 for years with a few lenses, then went Digital compact, then onto a DSLR style, the DSLR, then..........It never ends


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> LOL, I said that too. I had a Praktica ML35 for years with a few lenses, then went Digital compact, then onto a DSLR style, the DSLR, then..........It never ends


Put it this way. It's either photograph or detailing. The wallet can't sustain both.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ordering on line I've added the codes XMAS20 and 10PLUS10. I've upgraded the memory to the 8gig sandisk card and both vouchers have been accepted.:thumb: Seems like that could be a result.

Just checked again and it has only accepted one code. More money saved using the 10PLUS10 code though.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Remember hold of till monday and get the reduced VAT rate of 15% 

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well that's it ordered guys, you can all give a sigh of relief:lol:.

D60, 18-55, 70-300, 8gb Sandisk and a Lowepro 250 bag. Using 10PLUS10 code and Nikon cashback should come to £414.56:thumb:
Before anyone says I should have waited an hour, they've already amended to 15%vat. Can't wait now


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

About bloody time!!!!

Nice one mate, I'll look forward to seeing the results.

Gary


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

No opening it until Christmas day now! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> No opening it until Christmas day now! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


We'll see


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

One week and I've got my cheque back from Nikon. That's good service:thumb:


----------

